# Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??



## Wels (9. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen
In unserem teich tummeln sich Kaulquappen ist das normal für die Jahreszeit?
Die Kaulis haben schon kleine Füßchen, sollten das denn nicht schon kleine __ Frösche sein um diese Zeit?


----------



## shaila35 (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Huhu....

Ehm...normal ...hab um die Zeit auch noch nie Kaulquappen gesehn....:__ nase 
Sorry....bin dir da keine hilfe... 
Schreib mal weiter was draus wird 

Gruß,Birgit


----------



## katja (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

hallo franz!

mach doch mal ein fodddddooo!!


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*



__ Wels schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kaulis haben schon kleine Füßchen, sollten das denn nicht schon kleine __ Frösche sein um diese Zeit?



Hallo Franz!

Nicht, wenn es __ Molche sind  

Ein Foto wäre hilfreich - oder konntest Du eventuell Kiemen sehen?


----------



## udo69 (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Ganz Normal ists nicht, aber es kommt immer wieder mal vor.
Die werden meisst auch etwas Grösser als "Normal" und manchmal Überwintern sie auch so - als Quappen - und werden dann eben im nächsten Jahr zu Fröschen. Kann alles Mögliche als Ursache haben, Temperatur, fehlende Mineralien, oder auch einfach nur spät dran.
MfG Udo


----------



## Patric (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Ich habe vorgestern noch Kaulquappen von Teichfröschen gefangen!


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hi udo,



			
				udo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz Normal ists nicht, aber es kommt immer wieder mal vor.
> Die werden meisst auch etwas Grösser als "Normal" und manchmal Überwintern sie auch so - als Quappen - und werden dann eben im nächsten Jahr zu Fröschen. Kann alles Mögliche als Ursache haben, Temperatur, fehlende Mineralien, oder auch einfach nur spät dran.
> MfG Udo



Diese Erfahrungen haben wir vor Jahren gemacht, und ich kann sie damit bestätigen.

damals fingen unsere kid´s (bitte nich nachmachen das darf man nicht...    ) im benachbarten Feuerlöschteich keine 30m weg von unserem Haus im Frühjahr Quappen.

Sie wurden in einem Minikübelteich (etwa 50ltr) im warsten Sinne des Wortes "Großgezogen", __ Frösche wurden sie zumindest in diesen Jahr nicht.

Der Kübel (relativ sehr gut gepflanzt) überwinterte bei einer Temperatur um die 15°C, bei uns im Keller,
die Kaulquappen mutierten unter diesen Bedingungen zu waren Monstern...:shock  

Im Frühjahr wurden sie dann in den Feuerlöschteich wieder eingesetzt... 

Was aus ihnen wurde...


----------



## animei (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Ich hab im Moment dutzende von jungen Fröschen in allen Größen, aber auch noch Kaulquappen.


----------



## Wels (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten 
werd mal versuchen bilder von meinen Kaulis zu machen...
wird wohl nicht einfach
wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Christian und Frauke (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hallo Franz,
es giebt eine Frosch oder Krötenart deren Kaulquappen 2oder mehr Jahre? im Wasser verbringen und dann zu einer unglaublichen Grösse heranwachsen.
Werd mal gucken ob ich dazu noch was finde.

                  Gruß Christian.


----------



## Teichfreund (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hallo Christian,

kann es sein, dass du die Quappen der __ Knoblauchkröte meinst? Die schaffen es auch gelegentlich über den Winter als __ Quappe und werden dann groß. Und zwar sehr groß. Dass es allerdings Quappen geben soll, die 2 Jahre im Wasser verbringen ist mir bisher nicht bekannt. Zumindest nicht bei unseren einheimischen Frosch- und Krötenarten.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Christian und Frauke (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hallo Thomas,

Wenn sie es über den Winter schaffen sind sie doch 2 Jahre im Teich oder?
Hab aber leider auch nichts dazu gefunden.Ich kann mich aber noch sehr 
gut daran erinnern das wir als Kinder sehr viele von diesen Kaulquappen
gefangen haben.Die lebten in Trichterförmigen kleinen Teichen (Bombenkrater 
zweiter Weltkrieg)und waren riesig.
Jetzt steht da ne Wohnsiedlung.


----------



## chromis (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hi,

die Larven der __ Knoblauchkröte werden nicht nur sehr groß(ich habe bereits Tiere mit 17cm Totallänge gefunden), sie sind auch fähig, im Larvenzustand zu überwintern.

In den meisten Berichten zu dieser Kröte findet man komischerweise keinen Hinweis dazu.
Eine der wenigen Ausnahmen:
http://www.herpetofauna.at/amphibien/pelobates_fuscus.php


----------



## Christian und Frauke (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Nabend Rainer,
das hatte ich gesucht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen um diese Zeit??*

Hi,

nebei bemerkt, außer bei der __ Knoblauchkröte werden auch noch die Quappen des Nordamerikanischen Ochsenfrosches  sehr groß und überwintern meist

MfG Frank


----------

